# Computer (vista-64bit) shuts down randomly during gameplay (alliance of valiant arms)



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Ok so i downloaded A.V.A ( alliance of valiant arms ) and i really like it, ever since i installed it has been shutting my pc down completely random during gameplay, the computer doesnt restart and give me any warnings that i can see from in-game. This doesn't happen with any other games or programs, In fact i can run multiple instances of many programs and nothing like that happens, my computer specs are as follows:

Manufacturer: Packard Bell
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 4094MB RAM
Hard Drive: 640 GB total
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 120

I tried to update the drivers for the motherboard and graphics and i've run scans and checks and nothing seems to work.. I don't know what else to do and i don't want to not play the game..

My current computer temperatures according to SpeedFan 4.40 with only firefox + ventrilo running are:
(I only have one fan, current around 13xxRPM - if this is relevant)

GPU: 51c
Temp1:26c
Temp2:33c
Temp3:6c
Core0:36c
Core1:36c
Core2:37c
Core3:37c

Powersupply info from bottom on SpeedFan 4.40:

Vcore1: 1.11v
Vcore2: 2.98v
+3.3v: 3.28v
+5v: 6.85v
+12v: 12.22v
-12v: -5.94v
-5v: -5.26v
+5v: 5.08v
Vbat: 3.14v

If you need any additional info, please ask, i need to fix this problem 
Regards,
Aaron.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy

Speedfan is a bit out dated now try this....

Download and install hwmonitor 
and see what the temps etc are....take a reading when not running the game CPU(core) and GPU Video card and post them.

Then run the game for 10min or so and take another reading post the results


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Ok i did this and here is the result while not running the game:









Here is the result while running the game:


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Temperatures and voltages seem fine...IMHO you should test after a longer gaming session though, try gaming for about an hour or so and then post back with those HWMonitor results...

You may also want to move your thread to the hardware forum, this can be done by reporting the thread to a moderator and asking him/her to move the thread for you.


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

@Mosquito: I can't play the game for an hour without it shutting down mid-game, making it impossible to get any results at all, i left it running for 5-10 mins and got those results and it's the best i can do cause usually it shuts down the computer if i play for a prolonged period. And i posted it here cause it doesnt happen with any other games or programs and i thought it cant be a hardware problem realistically cause everything else runs fine, thanks for the input though.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

When you say it shuts down do you mean the PC shuts OFF?


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Yes, the computer shuts itself down abruptly during game-play, this can be anything from 5 minutes of playing the game to upwards of 30 minutes of playing.

edit: and it doesnt reboot itself, i have to manually turn it back on and i get the option to run in safe mode etc.
on event viewer it just says ''shutdown at xxx:xx was unexpected''


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

understood....and can you start it back up right away OK after the shutdown?


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah i just get the standard error screen after a bad shutdown with options to run system normally, run in safe mode, and another option.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Strange..........usually a complete shutdown can be to protect the system like CPU overheating........but the temps look OK.

It could be a corrupt file in the game too......are there any patches for that game out?

As you say it only happens in that game....so I would suspect the game some how......is the game installed on the same drive as the Operating System?

Have you tried right clicking on the game short cut and choose properties and the Compatibility tab and try it in say XP SP2


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah the game is installed on the same drive as the OS (C yeah there are 19 patches to install on a game from scratch, i could try a re-install and i havn't tried running in compatibility mode cause it launches through the IJJI reactor program so if i run that program in compatibility will it run the game i select from the same compatability?

gunna reinstall now and let you know if it makes a difference 


EDIT: game is re-installed along with the ijji REACTOR to run the program from, just waiting for patches to download ( currenty on 19 of 19 ) 

EDIT2: patches are fully downloaded + GameGuard has installed all of it's required patches - time to test.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

A complete shutdown like that makes me think it's probably hardware related. Is the computer exactly the same as you bought it, or have you added anything to it, like a new video card, or extra drive, or anything?

Do a memory test with memtest86+, or something similar.

If you can, swap out the power supply with a higher power unit.


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

It's exactly the same as i bought it, i havn't added anything to it or taken anything away from it. at 9:23pm it shut down on me again and the error messages (red exclamation mark) i got on event viewer from 9:21 - 9:25 are:

The previous system shutdown at 21:22:58 on 11/05/2010 was unexpected. (9.24pm)

I did get these at 9.12 though:

\??\C:\ijji\ENGLISH\AVA\Binaries\GameGuard\dump_wmimmc.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.

The NPPTNT2 service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

dunno if they are relevant but maybe this helps?
and i'll try memtest86+ and see what happens. I don't have the option of swapping the power unit atm and even if i did i dunno what to buy or how to install it and remove the other one.

This may be irrelevant but the power source itself is a quad-plug extension with multiple plugs and adapters plugged into it from maybe 10 combined appliances, could this be causing anything? and why is it only happening on one game and nothing else? :S

EDIT: 
downloaded Memtest86+ and didn't have the foggiest what to do with it so i didn't do it.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You download the ISO image and burn it as an ISO image and put the disk in the drive and boot from CD and the test will run......I don't think it is the memory........I think it is the game....maybe the game doesn't like 64bit


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

But if it was the game, surely it would just stop responding, crash or close the game down, not the whole system, could it have something to do with any of the error messages i listed? or could my power be at fault? would my system need more voltage to run a higher cpu usage program or does it not change substantially to make it short out? cause my extension from the power socket has 4 sockets for plugs and there's a couple of double adapters plugged into the four-way extension so could the 6-7 plugs be taking needed voltage away from my PC? I'm just really stumped and i need some help here 

regards,
Aaron.

Edit: I just checked event viewer and i still get those two error messages about ava/ijji/gameguard etc and the NPPTNT2 so maybe they arn't related to the crashing cause when it shut down and i checked the log all i got was ''shutdown @ xx:xx was unexpected''.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Well take out any uneeded power takers..and see.

This game is free correct?


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah the game is free to play with option to purchase currency known as Gcoins to use within the in-game shop.

edit: gunna take out the light, sterio, printer/scanner and see if that makes a difference


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Just had a quick game to see if it would shut down before i took the appliances out and how fast, played 3 games, all first team to 180 total frags (annihilation) and they lasted about 1 hour combined and it didn't shut down, i've closed down the game to allow my pc to cool and i'm gunna try a longer session now and see what happens, then i'll try removing some of the un-needed power takers and see if that improves it, if not, it's not the power issue.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok...keep us posted


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Well, i played for 2 consecutive hours now with ventrilo + xfire running alongside it too, so i don't know what i did, whether it was the motherboard + graphic drivers that i downloaded from nVidia website and i just didn't restart the PC or the Advanced SystemCare fixes that i did earlier, but *touchwood* it seems to be fixed, not a single shutdown today and i've played a total of 3 hours today maybe.

Thanks for the help guys, i'll be monitoring it over the next day or so, could you keep the thread open until then please mods so if it wasn't just a stroke of luck i can seek more advice, thanks 

Regards,
Aaron


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

OK hope it keeps running


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Ok so i had another game last night with GameBooster running which wasn't running when i had a succesful 2-3 hours of gaming and it shut down after 1-2 games.. So i thought ''AHA!'' cause most of the times it's shut down if not all, i was running GameBooster, so i tried again today without gamebooster and after 3-4 games it shut down on me again.. so we're back to square one  Any suggestions?


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

OK, so i decided to try not playing A.V.A and download stronghold: crusaders, played it for 20 mins and the same shut down that occured with A.V.A! in the event viewer i got this:

Log Name: System
Source: volmgr
Date: 13/05/2010 20:27:05
Event ID: 46
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Aaron-PC
Description:
Crash dump initialization failed!
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="volmgr" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">46</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-05-13T19:27:05.691Z" />
<EventRecordID>80841</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Aaron-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\HarddiskVolume2
<Binary>0000000001000000000000002E0004C001100000010000C000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Just been playing crusader and i think that error could have been a one off, i restarted and the resolution was smaller than usual due to the game settings and it hasnt happened since and i created a dump file from task manager so i still dont know if it will work but im assuming that crusaders was a one-off, havn't played A.V.A today but im fairly sure it will shut down within 10-20mins of playing.


----------



## aaron_d2 (May 11, 2010)

Ok i decided to download Dungeons and Dragons Online (DDO) as it's free and my guild is for Diablo II as well as DDO and i played for about 1-2 hours and the computer shut down again, just like with A.V.A and crusader, abruptly and without warning. I got the same ''crash dump initialization failed'' error and this seems to be the problem, i rebooted the PC, ran the file and opened task manager, creating a dump file for DDO and trying again, within 10 minutes it shut down on me again, can someone help me?


----------

